# Pain in one arm only



## robjh (11 Mar 2014)

For the last few weeks I've had an ache in the muscles of my left arm, that is mildly there when I'm off the bike, but gets quite painful at some times when I'm riding. It feels like the muscles on the outside of the upper and lower arm, but not the elbow, shoulder or wrist, and I get it most when I'm low on the handlebars with my arms flexed, less so if I keep my arm straighter and more upright - though that said it's not entirely consistent.

It just feels like I'm putting more weight on that side, but I have checked and adjusted things and can't see how I can be. Also tried different seating positions but so far to little avail.

Some history : I was aware for a long time of a vague arm ache, especially on the left side, after long faster rides, that made me feel I was stretching too far forwards, and it came to a head a month ago after a sprint into a ferocious headwind, since when it's never quite gone away. I did find at that time though that my left STI shifter was slightly further forward than my right, so that was fixed straight away.

Does anyone have any ideas? Maybe I overstretched myself that one time and I just have to be patient and it'll all heal up, or maybe I really am riding slightly lopsided, though I can't see it.


----------



## MikeG (11 Mar 2014)

Don't take your advice from an internet forum. Head straight off to see a physio.


----------



## rich p (11 Mar 2014)

I'm no expert Rob, but can I have your camper van?


----------



## slowmotion (11 Mar 2014)

Go and see your GP. ASAP.


----------



## rualexander (12 Mar 2014)

Probably just musculoskeletal but pain in left arm is also a classic location for referred pain from the heart so definitely get it checked asap.


----------



## robjh (12 Mar 2014)

rich p said:


> I'm no expert Rob, but can I have your camper van?


 NO!!!

sorry for the shouting Rich, but I get emotional about that van


----------



## robjh (12 Mar 2014)

MikeG said:


> Don't take your advice from an internet forum. Head straight off to see a physio.


Don't worry, for all its wonders I wouldn't treat Cycle Chat as full substitute for expert medical advice, but I started here on the assumption that it is, somehow, cycle-related and wanted to know if any others had had this, and what they did.



rualexander said:


> Probably just musculoskeletal but pain in left arm is also a classic location for referred pain from the heart so definitely get it checked asap.


From the fact that I've been aware of a very vague pain there for well over a year, and only when doing a certain type of ride, and then that the current more severe bout was triggered by an identified episode of exertion, I still think musculoskeletal is most likely, but if it persists then a trip to the GP is called for.


----------



## Crackle (12 Mar 2014)

If it is muscular-skeletal, some simple stretching may well cure it.


----------



## e-rider (12 Mar 2014)

robjh said:


> For the last few weeks I've had an ache in the muscles of my left arm, that is mildly there when I'm off the bike, but gets quite painful at some times when I'm riding. It feels like the muscles on the outside of the upper and lower arm, but not the elbow, shoulder or wrist, and I get it most when I'm low on the handlebars with my arms flexed, less so if I keep my arm straighter and more upright - though that said it's not entirely consistent.
> 
> It just feels like I'm putting more weight on that side, but I have checked and adjusted things and can't see how I can be. Also tried different seating positions but so far to little avail.
> 
> ...


I have been getting (severe) pain on the front/outside of my upper left arm cycling for the last 12 months. It sounds very similar to yours and I've seen it described exactly on other cycle forums - however, it has never been named! Mine would start on long rides, more if it was a fast ride or I was more tense on the bike. Initially it would go very quickly after getting off the bike, but now it can linger a bit as a dull achey sort of pain for a day or two. Interestingly I've noticed that I don't get it at all on my hybrid bike that has a much more relaxed position, even if cycling 80 miles or so. I've tried stretching and stuff but nothing has worked. I've made my reach slightly shorter and moved the saddle back to remove as much weight from my arms as reasonably possible and this has helped a lot but not a total cure. The fact that my hybrid (on numerous long rides) produces no pain makes me conclude that in my case for some reason my left arm doesn't like the road bike position. Interestingly, both arms ache on my road bike but only the left produced a lot of pain, whereas on my hybrid no arm stiffness results at all in either arm/shoulder.

I should add that on other cycle forums it always seems to be the left arm that people have trouble with, and in my case I'm certain it is muscle related as moving my arm in certain directions when I have the pain can be very painful and stiff. Perhaps my left arm has just lost strength over time (as I'm aging) as I never used to have this problem. Perhaps weight training is the way forward?

Try a little test - put both arms straight out in front of you. Put you right hand on top of your left hand. Push downwards with your right hand and resist that with your left hand/arm. In my case just off the bike that hurts like hell in my upper left arm muscles! Anyone know what my problem is?


----------

